# Too old to raft? II



## VandyIn541 (Jun 16, 2013)

Another great article. Thank you for sharing the link.

My father is 72 and is showing no signs of letting the oars go anytime soon after 40+ years of rafting. He still picks the best lines and loves to lead all of us down the river, whether it be class I or IV. Luckily he keeps himself in great shape and is able to do what he loves most, which is float down the river with family and friends.

Recently we've had some casual conversations about how long he can keep it up. We've kept it light, but it's still a tough discussion to have between adult children and their aging parents. I'm hoping he will know the right time and make the right decision for himself. But for now it's all systems go.

Thanks again for sharing.

Casey


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

My father in law is 76 and still rows a 16’ Cat, does all the cooking and most of the planning for our trips. He loves floating and I always joke around with him about the time he’ll be riding instead of oaring. 
My Dad is 77 and just recently starting floating. I keep pretty close tabs on him and have rowed him a couple of his first times so he could see lines and things I was watching for. He put a 14 inch gash in a 14’ pontoon this year on the John Day... needless to say, I wasn’t very happy with him. 
My son, who is 10 only has a couple 4 years and he’ll be rowing a geriatric down the river for a few years, because grandpa’s are the best cooks!


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Great piece. Not at all what I visualized from the thread a few weeks back.


I hope it was a great time for you, your family, and your dad.


I also really enjoyed the photos, especially the shot of the water moving over/under the log.





johnseri said:


> "tie me to a pack horse before I get to stiff" got edited out. But I did try to incorporate as much advice as I could. Thanks. Enjoy--or not.



At least my Uncle Pete's advice got consideration, thanks!!


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

My father turned 80 four days before we started a Deso trip. He rowed our boat some of the time, was a great passenger, and team member. He says he felt like a slacker in camp but nobody else thought so. Dad’s happy being passenger but still loves the river. He’s a smart man and I’m sure he’ll let me know when he’s too old.


----------



## Phil U. (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmm... as I've responded elsewhere, based on the info supplied in the article, the issue is bad judgment and not age. Making Lodore at 7 grand his first rowing experience is a terrible choice. Did he know how to read water or manage a raft?! As a 68 year old river rat I think graceful evolution of river running is a worthy topic but that is not what this article was about.


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

*In response...*

In response to your concerns Phil: My dad had run his Cat down a few other river sections and I had someone who could run his Cat down through the worst of the rapids, which is what we ended up doing. The releases at Flaming Gorge are often (surprise) releases. The 7,000 flow was a two-day release that just sort of coincided with our launch. I do agree with your assessment, which is why I didn't let him row his own boat. I always appreciate feedback.

Eric


----------



## DidNotWinLottery (Mar 6, 2018)

Thought about this a little. I used to do caving before it got shut down in the west. And I do think someone has to know when its time. For example once some one has a had significant heart attack even late in life, the chances of another are so high that being so far back in the wilderness may be an UN-acceptable risk. I have seen people in their 80s involved in outdoor hobbies significantly. Then I have seen people in the 50s who barely function.


----------



## Johnny C (Jun 7, 2018)

Hopefully there's not an increase in age-shaming or being judged to be too old to partake in certain activities.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

My dad, and many of your senior parents and friends, should be inspirational. Last week, at 81, my dad was a full participant in a river trash cleanup day. He has some paralysis in his legs so he wasn't pulling heavy tires out of the muck but picked up plenty of plastic bottles and beer cans. He's still not to old to raft.


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

I read and enjoyed your article. As a 62 y.o. avid rafter with an average of 40-50 days on the water the last few years it made me pause to think how many years I have left. I think the only comment I would make is that your story was about a particular situation. It wasn't (based on the facts given) about your Dad being too old as much as it was about his experience, and the boat relative to the conditions. Every situation is different and it's dangerous to make a specific situation a basis for making general assumptions - which I think is what a lot of the other responders are trying to get at. I don't think my skills have diminished much because of age but I know they will. I hope I'm aware enough when it happens to know my limits. Thanks for your article.


----------



## RichH (Jan 9, 2018)

I know this is an older thread but I have to comment. We took our friend Jim on the Main Salmon last year. He was 87 at the time. Had a hard time keeping up with him and the Wave Destroyer he rows. Looking for a permit for the Grand next year and he will be invited, and we hope he goes. Of course we look out for him a bit. Age is relative, attitude is way more important. Will be doing my 8th Grand next April at 67. I have to grow old, I don't ever have to grow up. Better to die on a river trip than falling off the couch.
RichH


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

RichH said:


> I know this is an older thread but I have to comment. We took our friend Jim on the Main Salmon last year. He was 87 at the time. Had a hard time keeping up with him and the Wave Destroyer he rows. Looking for a permit for the Grand next year and he will be invited, and we hope he goes. Of course we look out for him a bit. Age is relative, attitude is way more important. Will be doing my 8th Grand next April at 67. I have to grow old, I don't ever have to grow up. Better to die on a river trip than falling off the couch.
> RichH


Damn, keep on going. Motion is the lotion our body needs! My hubby just turned 62 and is testing the waters of progressing beyond class IV. Yeeehaw!


----------

